# Cherry Shrimp were berried, but don't see babies



## Smooshface (May 26, 2016)

I bought 5 cherry shrimp from my LFS, they didn't have any males, but they did have 2 berried females, so I grabbed them and 3 friends. They stayed berried for about a week to a week and a half, but now when I see them, I don't believe they are berried anymore.

I have yet to see babies, except once when I thought one was actually in the act of giving birth, what may have been a baby (THEY ARE TINY) immediately ran into a "cave" in my driftwood, and since I haven't seen any. That was about 3ish days ago. My tank has a lot of caves/hiding spots, is it normal to not see them, or are they probably all tiny dead baby shrimp now?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sfsamm (Apr 3, 2017)

I usually start to see my RCS shrimplets a week to 10 days after the ladies let them loose. Occasionally I'll see a tiny swimmer zip around a corner. But mostly they stay under cover for safety. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooshface (May 26, 2016)

That's reassuring, thank you! For whatever reason our LFS rarely gets males, so berried ladies are my main shot without ordering online. Fingers crossed!


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

What kind of filter do you have, and if not a sponge filter/HMF, does it have a prefilter? I use an Eheim prefilter, and no joke, there were a dozen CRS babies in there last time I cleaned it! They also have amazingly well in moss...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooshface (May 26, 2016)

I have a tetra whisper 10i, but I put a sponge on the intake, so they can't get in there. ?


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Should be great then. Just checking if there might be a way they could sneak into the filter on you 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

As long as the water parameters remain in check, including the GH and KH, they should be fine.

However, if the GH is too low, then the babies will fail to thrive and will simply perish. Been there, done that. The adults will also slowly perish over time.


----------



## H_C (Feb 25, 2017)

The other answer could be they abandoned the shrimp eggs due to stress. You'll just have to wait a little until you see a shrimplet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smooshface (May 26, 2016)

I hope it isn't stress, they've now been in the tank for 2 weeks and just dropped the eggs on Thursday, but that's possible too. Fingers crossed for hiding shrimplets.

I need to get a gh kh test kit. Any recommendations?

Found a baby! I will post a picture when I get back to my computer, I'm not sure how to do it from my phone. It's so tiny!

Tiny shrimp, blown up about as big as my phone can zoom when taking a picture

Better size, I've seen 2 now.

Okay, was able to scope out 5 of them all at once, so I think I'm good on where the shrimp babies have gone off to, they've gone off to WE ARE SO FREAKING TINY AND CLEAR, GOOD LUCK FINDING US land.


----------

